# Looking to Purchase Lyft Amp



## NerdxFerguson (Oct 26, 2020)

Been driving Lyft for a few weeks and have contacted them about getting a Lyft Amp but apparently they aren't available in my area at the current time. Anyone got one for relatively cheap that I could buy off of them? Not looking for a knock off or third party object, but an actual Lyft Amp. Let me know. Thanks and be safe driving out there.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

they're going for about $150 on ebay looks like...i've got one i never even hooked up laying around somewhere if you're interested (for the going rate of course)...you might wanna make sure they are not available in your area is because they are not legal to have on and drive at the same time


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Been driving Lyft for a few weeks and have contacted them about getting a Lyft Amp but apparently they aren't available in my area at the current time. Anyone got one for relatively cheap that I could buy off of them? Not looking for a knock off or third party object, but an actual Lyft Amp. Let me know. Thanks and be safe driving out there.


eBay is used to be full of them, that's where I sold mine a couple years ago. At one time you could get them real cheap as many people were basically giving them away. If @rideshareMN is correct about $150 then the price has gone way up from when I sold mine. Also sold my Lyft Jacket, wonder what that's worth now?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Seamus said:


> eBay is used to be full of them, that's where I sold mine a couple years ago. At one time you could get them real cheap as many people were basically giving them away. If @rideshareMN is correct about $150 then the price has gone way up from when I sold mine. Also sold my Lyft Jacket, wonder what that's worth now?


you can't put a price on something as special as a Lyft jacket... :laugh: 
oh wait, the fleece jacket is going for about $30 on ebay...

here's the price on a Lyft amp that has less than 2 hours left on ebay...

$142.50
Time left1h 52m left (Today 04:13 PM)
25 bids
+$4.80 shipping


----------



## NerdxFerguson (Oct 26, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> they're going for about $150 on ebay looks like...i've got one i never even hooked up laying around somewhere if you're interested (for the going rate of course)...you might wanna make sure they are not available in your area is because they are not legal to have on and drive at the same time


Looks like they aren't available to new Lyft riders in the Tampa area. I see many vehicles with them throughout the city and I have completed over 300 rides within the past 3 weeks.

In regards to the price of Lyft Amps, the last one sold today had the best offer accepted and the asking price was $44.99. So, I would have to pass on your offer of $150. Thanks though.



Seamus said:


> eBay is used to be full of them, that's where I sold mine a couple years ago. At one time you could get them real cheap as many people were basically giving them away. If @rideshareMN is correct about $150 then the price has gone way up from when I sold mine. Also sold my Lyft Jacket, wonder what that's worth now?


Last Lyft jacket sold for $8.75, so after the eBay and PayPal fees, that seller probably ended up owing money. Looks like you made the right choice by giving it away.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Looks like they aren't available to new Lyft riders in the Tampa area. I see many vehicles with them throughout the city and I have completed over 300 rides within the past 3 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the price of Lyft Amps, the last one sold today had the best offer accepted and the asking price was $44.99. So, I would have to pass on your offer of $150. Thanks though.
> 
> ...


i never said $150 (or quoted any price from me for that matter), simply showed the most current listing; best wishes on your driving


----------



## NerdxFerguson (Oct 26, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> i never said $150 (or quoted any price from me for that matter), simply showed the most current listing; best wishes on your driving


Ah. My apologies on the misunderstanding.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Ah. My apologies on the misunderstanding.


sorry if i was being too tongue in cheek with the Lyft swag humor...enjoy your driving, and be safe! this is a great site for newbies to gain some tips!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Looks like they aren't available to new Lyft riders in the Tampa area. I see many vehicles with them throughout the city and I have completed over 300 rides within the past 3 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the price of Lyft Amps, the last one sold today had the best offer accepted and the asking price was $44.99. So, I would have to pass on your offer of $150. Thanks though.
> 
> ...


$150 would be a great price; I ebayed mine for $170 years ago as soon as it arrived. I think the price is only going to go up as they get rarer and are a desirable object (sic).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is the Lyft amp able to be connected to just anyone or does Lyft have to set up your account with the ability to connect the amp , through the settings?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Is the Lyft amp able to be connected to just anyone or does Lyft have to set up your account with the ability to connect the amp , through the settings?


it's a bluetooth connection Daisey77 so no special Lyft stuff needed

If you're pairing with lyft driver app:


Open Lyft Driver
Tap your profile photo in the top left
Turn on your Amp
Tap 'Amp' in the app.
Tap 'Pair my Amp.' Scroll down to see the pair option.
That's it!


----------



## NerdxFerguson (Oct 26, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> sorry if i was being too tongue in cheek with the Lyft swag humor...enjoy your driving, and be safe! this is a great site for newbies to gain some tips!


I did Uber when I first moved to Tampa, some 4.5 years ago but after a passenger damaged my vehicle while falling into it drunk and causing roughly $1200 worth of damage (Keyed my car and dented the door and broke the door handle), I swore off ride share as potential income because of the way Uber handled the situation. They reported it to my car insurance who then claimed I was committing fraud by not reporting my driving for Uber which would change my policy completely and Uber failed to act upon the damages and get my vehicle fixed. Lyft seems to be pretty easy going and somewhat of a higher caliber of passengers. Sure, there are drunks all over town but none in the 3 weeks I've done Lyft have been disrespectful or too drunk to function.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> I did Uber when I first moved to Tampa, some 4.5 years ago but after a passenger damaged my vehicle while falling into it drunk and causing roughly $1200 worth of damage (Keyed my car and dented the door and broke the door handle), I swore off ride share as potential income because of the way Uber handled the situation. They reported it to my car insurance who then claimed I was committing fraud by not reporting my driving for Uber which would change my policy completely and Uber failed to act upon the damages and get my vehicle fixed. Lyft seems to be pretty easy going and somewhat of a higher caliber of passengers. Sure, there are drunks all over town but none in the 3 weeks I've done Lyft have been disrespectful or too drunk to function.


that is awful; hope things go better for you now; depending on market you will find much debate about "higher caliber" PAXholes...in some markets right now Lyft PAX are far less "desirable" than Uber...


----------



## NerdxFerguson (Oct 26, 2020)

rideshareMN said:


> that is awful; hope things go better for you now; depending on market you will find much debate about "higher caliber" PAXholes...in some markets right now Lyft PAX are far less "desirable" than Uber...


Unfortunately, that car was totaled in an accident in 2018 but I have not been able to sign into Uber as a driver or a rider since the day after I reported the damage to my vehicle which leads me to believe that Uber purposely blocked me to prevent me from seeking some sort of damages. I've moved on from it but have a buddy here in Tampa who swears by Uber as a driver and does it full time and is trying to get me to do it full time as well, but I'm currently employed at a full time job and just do Lyft to cover my car, internet and phone payments each month.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Lyft seems to be pretty easy going


&#128517; &#129315; :roflmao: Ermmmm......... no!

A long time ago a drunk puked in my car. As he was getting out, he left his cellphone in my car. I reported both the cellphone and the puke to Lyft, sending photos of the latter.

Lyft said that while I should return the cellphone immediately and without delay, they would take "around a week or so" to "investigate" my puke claim and pay out if they saw fit.

"Nuh-uh", I said. How come the pax should get his cellphone back immediately, yet it would take a week for Lyft to decide if I should get compensated for cleaning up the contents of the drunk's stomach? I suggested to Lyft that it would be more appropriate for both actions - the return of the cellphone and the payment of my compensation - to take place concurrently. After all, it doesn't take more than a few minutes for Lyft to review the puke photos and press the "Pay" button. I told Lyft that I looked forward to receiving the compensation in my account.

Lyft came around to my way of thinking and deposited the money in my account that same day. No one week investigation required! Amazing!

However, a day after I sent the cellphone to Lyft, I got an email from one of their managers, saying that if my "behaviour" continued and I ever tried to "withhold" pax' property again, I would be deactivated.

At that early moment I realised that Lyft was as much a steaming box of turds as Uber was already known to be. Their "we treat drivers facade" was just that.

In summary, none of these "gig" companies are easy-going. Or fair, ethical or decent.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I’ve got 2 that I have never used. I don't Like them. I actually just got a similar thing from Uber


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

You used to get an amp after you completed 250 trips (FREE).
Try craigslist, who knows you might get lucky!!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

$30 used. On Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lyft1-Amp-...164159?hash=item4db6037ebf:g:C0MAAOSw5MFflKAL
Another One.. USED but NO MOUNT included . Same price $30
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lyft2-Amp-...084788?hash=item4db5f30674:g:KTAAAOSwylpflJOF
If you love to BID... Try Here... List the passengers name at pick up, waves goodbye ... Might be same model with the first one I posted
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lyft1-Driv...893928?hash=item2d1ad808a8:g:iLcAAOSw3PRflZdG


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not just get a standard led that says lyft ?
Why get anything at all ?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not just get a standard led that says lyft ?
> Why get anything at all ?


You do not need the amp or a cheapie LED. Save your money for keeping your car clean and mechanically sound.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

rideshareMN said:


> you can't put a price on something as special as a Lyft jacket... :laugh:
> oh wait, the fleece jacket is going for about $30 on ebay...
> 
> here's the price on a Lyft amp that has less than 2 hours left on ebay...
> ...


I cant believe someone would spend that much money on something that's going too help market for a company that hates us an actively tryst too steal from us. I threw my lamp away after a few weeks. I don't have their signs on my car, they don't pay me well enough too market for them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have two Gryft Amps, both jailbroke, and a Goober Beacon also jailbroke

$150 each *FIRM*


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why? Sold mine on Ebay over a year ago, 150.00, to a guy that had one in front and wanted to hook one up for his back window


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Been driving Lyft for a few weeks and have contacted them about getting a Lyft Amp but apparently they aren't available in my area at the current time. Anyone got one for relatively cheap that I could buy off of them? Not looking for a knock off or third party object, but an actual Lyft Amp. Let me know. Thanks and be safe driving out there.


Got one last year and had to get a second one due to malfunctions. It only works about half the time. Won't hold a charge even when plugged in it screws up. Not worth having in my opinion.
I use a LYFT sign encased in plastic stuck in my window. Does the trick- PAX are usually looking for your car. (That is the smart ones are...)


----------



## FrenchRidah (Jul 7, 2018)

When I'm not online, this comes off my window. Made for cheap with laminating sheets and suction cups, maybe $5 total. I'm with Soldiering, not going to advertise for these scum companies when I'm offline.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

If you really want one make me an offer and pay shipping. It’s new never used


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/313275222271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

If I can find the last one I have you can have it, just pay shipping


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

I sold my mustache and amp on ebay. F Lyft


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just got an Uber light for 11.99
I guess I lucked out because they’re required by law here now


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NerdxFerguson said:


> Looks like they aren't available to new Lyft riders in the Tampa area. I see many vehicles with them throughout the city and I have completed over 300 rides within the past 3 weeks.
> 
> In regards to the price of Lyft Amps, the last one sold today had the best offer accepted and the asking price was $44.99. So, I would have to pass on your offer of $150. Thanks though.
> 
> ...


That lyft jacket was kinda nice (xl size)
maybe I'll dig it out and make you a package deal
How about $150 for both delivered?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> I just got an Uber light for 11.99
> I guess I lucked out because they're required by law here now


I assume the law requires the official Uber Beacon, which the Blue Light Special you purchased is not. In fact in Most states the blue light you purchased is illegal. Here you can't have any blue, red, or green lights on your vehicle at all


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I assume the law requires the official Uber Beacon, which the Blue Light Special you purchased is not. In fact in Most states the blue light you purchased is illegal. Here you can't have any blue, red, or green lights on your vehicle at all


Hate to say it but I don't care about the specifics of the law. As long as I'm close
Also, I covered it with a yellow and an orange plastic from staples (2 bucks) and it now appears white. Alone neither worked but great together. Just to save myself some potential aggravation.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wallae said:


> Hate to say it but I don't care about the specifics of the law. As long as I'm close
> Also, I covered it with a yellow and an orange plastic from staples (2 bucks) and it now appears white. Alone neither worked but great together. Just to save myself some potential aggravation.


You don't care about the specifics of the law? You do realize I'm speaking about actual legal law not Uber law right?

As long as I'm close? Explanation please . . . close to what exactly?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You don't care about the specifics of the law? You do realize I'm speaking about actual legal law not Uber law right?
> 
> As long as I'm close? Explanation please . . . close to what exactly?


All the cops, most of whom I know, have seen me. When it was blue too&#128514;
Who is gonna do anything?... as long as I'm close


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I also have a lyft amp if anyone needs it.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i use “hand written” trade dress for gryft...its all my 3 gryft rides a day deserve...uber riders see a nice shiney sticker


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Kevin G said:


> View attachment 519277
> 
> When I'm not online, this comes off my window. Made for cheap with laminating sheets and suction cups, maybe $5 total. I'm with Soldiering, not going to advertise for these scum companies when I'm offline.


I do the same with an adhesive tape.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> You do not need the amp or a cheapie LED. Save your money for keeping your car clean and mechanically sound.


 Bingo!!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

wallae said:


> I just got an Uber light for 11.99
> I guess I lucked out because they're required by law here now


Where are they required by law?


----------

